# Colin James - London



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got my dinner and show tickets for Colin's new tour. He's here next April. Seen him lots of times and have never been disappointed.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

First I ever heard tell of Colin was this. IIRC he closed the Super Dave Osborne Show with VooDoo Thing. Yes, Super Dave.






First time I caught him live was in 1991 at the Kingswood Music Theater opening up for B.B. King. A few years later headling at the Spectrum in Montreal (IIRC that was Kat Dyson on rhythm). Here’s a clip from that show that I found just now. This is why Colin James & YouTube kick ass.






P.S. If you look closely, you can see a much younger & thinner me in the crowd shot during the solo.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

This one still gets me every time.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Here’s another buried treasure.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Love Mr. James
Here is some good hd quality stuff with Colin at his best.
Frikken band sounds good too.
G.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

“White Strats everywhere! White Strats for everybody!”

I heard it! I’ll take mine with a rosewood board thank you Colin James!

A fun show that included Roxanne Potvin opening - nice surprise.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

He's sold out here, as usual. I'm hoping to find a few tickets. My father named me Colin after hearing a CJ tune on the radio as he pulled into the hospital.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It was a great show. I'm a big fan of his older stuff so the last half of the show was outstanding for me. Nothing at all wrong with the new stuff and i need to give it some listening time.

I personally found his tone a tad harsh on the upper end. That's not something I've noticed before and I've seen him many many times. A minor quibble but it's what I heard  My wife didn't notice but then she's already lost some of her upper registry hearing, maybe Colin has too.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

davetcan said:


> It was a great show. I'm a big fan of his older stuff so the last half of the show was outstanding for me. Nothing at all wrong with the new stuff and i need to give it some listening time.
> 
> I personally found his tone a tad harsh on the upper end. That's not something I've noticed before and I've seen him many many times. A minor quibble but it's what I heard  My wife didn't notice but then she's already lost some of her upper registry hearing, maybe Colin has too.


I didn't notice that tone in his show last year. I caught the tour to support his blues cover album


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

As I say it's the first time in over 30 years I've heard it and I've seen him in everything from small clubs to stadiums, LOL. Not sure if it was amp related. He was using a Matchless, Divided by 13, and what i think was a JCM 800. I don't recall seeing either the Matchless or /13 before but can't say for sure.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

davetcan said:


> As I say it's the first time in over 30 years I've heard it and I've seen him in everything from small clubs to stadiums, LOL. Not sure if it was amp related. He was using a Matchless, Divided by 13, and what i think was a JCM 800. I don't recall seeing either the Matchless or /13 before but can't say for sure.


That was his rig when I saw him too, plus 3-4 BF Super Reverbs that Chris was presumably using. I have a bunch of pictures of his setup that I've yet to upload.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> That was his rig when I saw him too, plus 3-4 BF Super Reverbs that Chris was presumably using. I have a bunch of pictures of his setup that I've yet to upload.


Hmm, looked to me like Chris was using something like a pair of Tweed Bassman 4x10's and a small Supro. Actually here's a pic of Colin sitting on the Supro.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Those Supros are super nice sounding amps. London Guitars has them and I can’t imagine anyone being dissapointed with the tone from them for clean and classic rock.


----------

